# saltwater guppy acclimation



## CalvinKE (Mar 17, 2011)

so ive got a guppy with fin rot, ive tried medicating it for 5 days with maracyn and its still alive but keeps getting worse, i want to acclimate it to saltwater and im wondering how i should do it, how slowly that is, ive read online that it is better to do it over a week and ive got a 10 gallon running with saltwater from my friend's tank, which is cycled and never had any disease outbreaks, any suggestions?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

It takes guppies a lot longer to acclimate to saltwater than say, for example, mollies. You might be able to do it in two weeks, but longer would be better. that said, you'd only acclimate the bacteria as well, which wouldn't do you any good. You'd almost have better luck just dipping the guppy's tail in dry salt to burn the infection, but that would of course not be appreciated by the fish.
That said.. it might not be the very worst idea in fishkeeping history. If you could apply some iodine to the infected tail it might also help. Continue the maracyn treatment, as it takes several days to start to work.


----------



## CalvinKE (Mar 17, 2011)

ive already done it for 6 days, and would the salt also hurt the fish's tail if i put dry salt? or would it be helpful to put it in the saltwater for a certain amount of time? or for a salt dip how concentrated should it be and for how long?


----------



## CalvinKE (Mar 17, 2011)

ive got them now at 12 ppt, the better one fought off the fin rot and already healed up, the black one stopped getting worse and the really bad one has her fins really cut up but its not getting worse, im gonna start putting 1/4 gallon each day of saltwater which is 31 ppt so by around 3 weeks it should be 31 ppt


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Sounds good


----------

